# Steelseries Sensei oder doch die Rival? / Optisch oder Laser?



## ice2009 (18. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute,

Bald ist X-Mas und ich wollte mir mal ne neue Maus, Tastatur und Mousepad zulegen.
Bei der Tastatur und dem Mousepad bin ich mir schon fast sicher: Steelseries 6GV2 Mechanisch / Steelseries QCK Heat Orange.
Bei der Maus allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Bisher war ich bei der Logitech MX518 gut aufgehoben und habe aktuell eine Logitech G400, beides optische Mäuse. Ich bin auch zufrieden.
Allerdings habe ich schon oft gehört, dass die aktuellen Mäuse von Zowie, Razer oder Steelseries deutlich präziser sein sollen.
Ich spiele EGO-Shooter im Competiton-Bereich (Quake 3, Quake Wars, Shootmania, aktuell Battlefield 4 5on5 Domination).
Da Laser-Mäuse Mouseaccel besitzen und ich das auf keinen Fall haben möchte, habe ich mich bisher immer für eine optische Maus entschieden.

Die Laser-Maus Steelseries Sensei kann Mouseaccel angeblich völlig abschalten. Stimmt das? Oder ist dann trotzdem immer noch Mouseaccel von der Seite der Hardware (Laser) vorhanden?

Oder soll ich mir doch lieber mal die Steelseries Rival genauer ansehen da diese RAW-Input besitzt und einen optischen Sensor hat?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Westcoast (18. Dezember 2013)

der optische sensor ist genauer und auch bei staub nicht empfindlich.

Zowie EC1 EVO= für große hände: Zowie EC1 eVo Pro Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zowie EC2 EVO= für kleine bis mittelgroße hände Zowie EC2 eVo Pro Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Zowie FK: Zowie FK, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Razerdeathadder 2013: Razer DeathAdder 2013, USB (RZ01-00840100-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bei diesen mäusen kann man nichts falsch machen.

hatte viele mäuse hier, auch die sensei Fntaic, aber die razer deathadder 2013 ist am besten für mich persönlich.
Zowie EC1 ist auch geil, hatte ich auch hier, wieder verkauft.


----------



## Push (18. Dezember 2013)

ne G400 hat ansich auch einen "Herstellerexclusiven" ADNS 3090 verbaut ... 
die SS Rival hat quasy den Nachfolger  ... 
wenn es zwischen den im Titel genannten Mices entschieden werden soll, dann die Rival ...
ansonsten sind auch die Vorschläge von Westcoast eine sehr gute Wahl

ich selber mag die Zowie's sehr gerne ...


----------



## vvoll3 (18. Dezember 2013)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Da Laser-Mäuse Mouseaccel besitzen und ich das auf keinen Fall haben möchte, habe ich mich bisher immer für eine optische Maus entschieden.


 
Nicht alle, nur die mit A9500 oder A9800, wenn du wissen willst welche Mäuse jeweilige verbaut haben kannst du dich auf OCN schlau machen.



ice2009 schrieb:


> Die Laser-Maus Steelseries Sensei kann Mouseaccel angeblich völlig abschalten. Stimmt das? Oder ist dann trotzdem immer noch Mouseaccel von der Seite der Hardware (Laser) vorhanden?


 
Jop, das Endergebnis dieser "Fehlberechnungen" ist Mausbeschleunigung, unabhängig von MCU "Modifikationen" am Cursorverhalten.



Push schrieb:


> die SS Rival hat quasy den Nachfolger  ...



Jein, der 3310 ist, wie gesagt, ein Pixart Design das Technologie von Avago enthält, insgesamt eher mehr ein Nachfolger für den 3305, und schaut auch so aus wie einer.


@Topic:

Wenn es wieder eine Palmgripmouse werden soll würde ich empfehlen alle drei "Grossen"(DA 3G/3.5G,EC1 evo, Rival) zu testen, bei der Rival gibts ein par Sachen die mich persönlich wieder zur DA zurück bewegt haben.


----------



## ice2009 (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Steelseries Sensei (Laser) gibt es im Treiber ja die Option Mouseaccel abzuschalten. Ist der dann wirklich bei 0 also ausgeschaltet oder ist da immer noch ein Rest? Nur um sicher zu gehen ^^.

Mouseaccel ist einfach echt ekelhaft bei EGO-Shootern. Hab damals versucht Shootmania Storm mit einer alten Laser Logitech G5 2007 zu zocken und mich gewundert warum die Maus macht was sie will. Schnell die alte Logitech MX518 Optical aus alten Quake-Zeiten rausgesucht und schon ging es rein. Die Laser-Maus hat sich total instabil angefühlt, also ob sich die Sens mittendrin einfach minimal ändert.

Ist es eigentlich besser in der nativen DPI einer Maus zu spielen oder ist das egal?

Danke für die Antworten bisher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Dezember 2013)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Bei der Steelseries Sensei (Laser) gibt es im Treiber ja die Option Mouseaccel abzuschalten. Ist der dann wirklich bei 0 also ausgeschaltet oder ist da immer noch ein Rest? Nur um sicher zu gehen ^^.


 
Bleibt immer was übrig dank Sensor. Komplett ausschalten im Treiber kann man das nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Dezember 2013)

Ist halt treiberunabhängig (bzw. einstellungsunabhängig - die Sensei braucht im Grunde keine Treiber, nur einmal, um die Farbe der Beleuchtung einzustellen) - reines Hardwareding.
Habe ich in meinem Leben zwar noch nie was von gemerkt, auch nicht bei meiner Sensei - aber sei's drum. 
Ansonsten ist die Sensei nur empfehlenswert, wenn man sich jedes Jahr eine neue Maus holt.
Das Ding ist einfach kein Langläufer.


----------

